# AZ Make & Take!



## Specter (Apr 22, 2008)

*Hey guys!
Our next Make & Take is scheduled for October 18th, 2008. We'll be vacuum forming and demonstrating/working on a Pepper's Ghost scene! Our last M&T was HUGE with a number of new people attending (I believe we had a solid 12 people attend!). This one is sure to be a great success, with some awesome things planned.

Please go to AZ Halloween & Special Effects Association for all details and RSVP for the big event!*


----------



## Specter (Apr 22, 2008)

HEY HAUNTERS!!!

Are you ready? The big day is only 19 days away! Do you have all your props built? Are you looking for a little inspiration and creativity? Attend October's Make & Take from the AZ Halloween & Special Effects Association!

Instead of actually MAKING something- we'll be showing off props we've made or been working on this year. Everyone attending must bring SOMETHING they've been working on- finished or unfinished, JUST BRING IT! This is a great opportunity to show off anything you have, or, learn and get inspired from other members' props! 

In addition to the show-n-tell, I'll also be demonstrating my homemade Vacuum Forming Machine! With about $25 in parts, you can take sheets of plastic, warm it up, and form it over any part or prop you want! I use it to make molds of parts or other tricks (I'll demonstrate my newest props when you're there!)

The event will be held in Gilbert, Saturday, Oct 18th, 4:00pm to 7:30pm (my baby goes to bed at that time). Please email me at [email protected] for my address and directions. Oh, and I'll be doing BBQ Pulled Pork & Brisket, if you can bring something that would be great (chips, drinks, salads, desserts, etc).

This is going to be an exciting event, I hope you all can make it! Please RSVP and let me know! SEE YOU THERE!

-- 
AZ Halloween & Special Effects Association - AZ Halloween & Special Effects Association
Props to my Props- azspecter - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------

